# Home Depot or Lowes



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Does Home Depot or Lowes (or any hardware store) carry the 21 inch compact fluorescents, or do they only carry T8s and T12s? I wanted two 5000-6500K bulbs(lower end better). Would I be able to find them in a hardware store?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Uncle Rico said:


> Does Home Depot or Lowes (or any hardware store) carry the 21 inch compact fluorescents, or do they only carry T8s and T12s? I wanted two 5000-6500K bulbs(lower end better). Would I be able to find them in a hardware store?


They might by now, they are getting quite popular. Not sure tho

The last time I checked the lighting section they carried T8's n the usual T12's. 
The last time I bought PC's was on ebay for a steal.
Not sure on the hardware store, sorry


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

any electrical supply/light store will have them.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Uncle Rico said:


> Does Home Depot or Lowes (or any hardware store) carry the 21 inch compact fluorescents, or do they only carry T8s and T12s? I wanted two 5000-6500K bulbs(lower end better).  Would I be able to find them in a hardware store?


im sure if you talk to someone in lighting they will show you a special order booklet and whamo youll have your light and at homedepots pricing thats a great thing


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> Does Home Depot or Lowes (or any hardware store) carry the 21 inch compact fluorescents, or do they only carry T8s and T12s? I wanted two 5000-6500K bulbs(lower end better). Would I be able to find them in a hardware store?


im sure if you talk to someone in lighting they will show you a special order booklet and whamo youll have your light and at homedepots pricing thats a great thing
[/quote]
With reptiles, commercial fluorescent bulbs are not sufficient because of the coating that is put on the outside of the bulb that blocks out the UVB. Is this true for plants too, or does the UVA pass through the coating?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Not true for aquarium plants, they just need 5000k-10000k bulbs


----------

